# Linux on presario v6205nr



## klva80 (Dec 27, 2007)

hi, long time haven't posted, well my parents gave for Christmas a new laptop a presario v6205nr  that cammed with vista, but didn't like it so i made the back up disk and re formated to xp, well xp runs fine so i decided ill make a Linux part to all went fine to until I installed ubuntu it ran fine the first time and when i upgraded to nvidia's drivers i wont boot or it freezes or the screen fades to blank so i re formated and nothing know it keeps doing the same thing if i try a live cd y freezes so any advice you have is welcome.


my laptop spec

turion64 2ghz
1 gig ddr2 
800 gigs sata hd
15.4 " screen
6 cell battery 
dvdrw super multi

ps
hope that describes my problems if you want mor info please feel free to ask im not new to linux but neither a wizz


----------



## xfire (Dec 28, 2007)

got to the bios and check for ACPI(power managment) setting. In ACPI disable HPET support(this feature is used by vista only)


----------



## klva80 (Dec 28, 2007)

*bad bios*

well i checked and double checked my bios and it don't have the acpi settings in fact it lacks a lot of features so is there another way a can disable the hpet setting maybe a kernel command ???


----------



## xfire (Dec 29, 2007)

It isnt named as ACPI it is termed as Power Management and AFAIK there is no other way to do it.


----------



## klva80 (Dec 30, 2007)

*working*

well ii got working suse after a bios update, know the problem is the wireless im trying the ndiswrapper mode, but whe i install ndiswrapper form yast and tried to ndiswrap the driver it says command not found


----------



## klva80 (Dec 30, 2007)

*figure it out*

well i figure it out now a have a full working suse installation on my laptop


----------



## xfire (Dec 30, 2007)

congrats


----------

